

Honolulu Startup / Entrepreneur / Marketing Networking or Meetup Groups? - kaisdavis

Hey HN,<p>I just moved to Honolulu, Hawaii. Is there a weekly/bi-weekly/monthly startup / entrepreneurs / marketing meetup?<p>I'd love to meet some cool HN users &#38; entrepreneurs over here in Honolulu. Let me know if there are any events I should check out!<p>Kai<p>p.s., if you're in Honolulu and would like to get coffee, shoot me an email at kai@kaisdavis.com. I'll buy.
======
mcrider
Not really. There are monthly tech meetups (Wetware wednesday, which this
month is held on a friday in a sort of local company showcase:
<http://wetwarewednesday.eventbrite.com/>). There's not much of a startup
scene because there are almost no startups. There's really not that much tech
at all other than government/military. It kinda sucks, but hey, you're living
in paradise :)

~~~
kaisdavis
I keep trying to complain about paradise and then — NOPE! — it's a tropical
island.

What about beyond a startup scene? Entrepreneur meetups? Marketing
associations? People Who Like Making Money Online coffee hangouts?

~~~
mcrider
Not much I can think of, other than Startup Weekends which are held here about
twice a year. Speaking of which, most of the people there are business-minded
folk so there is probably an opportunity for entrepreneurship meetups.

<http://techhui.com> is probably the best online community for tech-related
stuff here. You might want to explore around there and ask the same question.

(Edit: I didn't really answer your question about business meetups beyond
startups; But I wouldn't know much about that anyway since I'm just a
developer)

